# Difficult burl Bowl



## kazuma78 (Apr 27, 2014)

I picked this burl up in southern California around Temecula when I went to visit some family there. It was off of a dead branch laying on the ground and full of ants and bugs. I put the burl in a few sealed bags and a couple of months later all the bugs had crawled out of the wood and died in the bags (mostly just ants). I don't know what kind of wood it is but if anyone has any guesses please let me know. It is very red and pretty dense and solid other than the millions of holes in it. This is the first time I have turned something that wasn't completely solid and had holes all over it and pieces missing. It definitely had its challenges. C&C welcome, thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ButchC (Apr 27, 2014)

Thats pretty cool! No idea of wood species.

With the chunks missing it makes it look very old...like it was dug up during an archeological dig somewhere. I like it!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 27, 2014)

Possibly manzanita ? Cool looking tho!!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 27, 2014)

You did a heck of a good job on that bowl. Kind of reminds me of Brazilian pepper, don't know if it would be found in that area though.


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 27, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Possibly manzanita ? Cool looking tho!!


How big do Manz trees get? This came off of a pretty large and tall tree. I don't know enough about manz to tell.


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 27, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> How big do Manz trees get? This came off of a pretty large and tall tree. I don't know enough about manz to tell.



Probably not Manz then . The tallest OG Manz I've seen is 20' tall . Do u remember anything about the bark or leaves? Smell when u were turning it?


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 27, 2014)

I might still have a piece with the bark on it. It didn't have much smell but when I got alittle dust in my mouth it was very bitter. Ill get a pic of the wood with bark on it and see if that helps.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

Josh your turning skills are damned impressive to be such a relatively inexperienced turner. I have no idea what the species is but the outcome is very beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

The color looks like walnut but I never seen wormy walnut before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert421960 (Apr 27, 2014)

a piece like that would make your butt tight while turning!!!
very nice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 27, 2014)

Cool! It's fun to turn stuff like that!

Looks like walnut to me also, but I don't know much about California trees.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The color looks like walnut but I never seen wormy walnut before.




I think it is walnut- I have seen wormy walnut- not that wormy though. He said it was full of ants.. PS Very COOL bowl !!!!


----------



## SENC (Apr 27, 2014)

Very cool, Josh!


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 27, 2014)

That is cool. Looks like an artifact for sure.


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! I don't have anymore of it with bark on it. It looks like walnut from the pictures but in person it is much more red. I am certain it isn't walnut (the grain and pores in the wood don't look like it) and it is pretty red. It does look like red manzanita but it came from a really large tree. Im quite stumped on what it is....


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2014)

You would be amazed at how red some walnut can be..........

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## simihacker (Apr 27, 2014)

Temecula Ca
Very likely Sugar burl or Scrub Oak
Will know soon I have a few burls from there but they are more in the orange range not as brown


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow Mike that is some really red Walnut! It looks very similar. The wood simihacker posted looks similar to the chunk I found, but the one I picked up had a lot more eyes. Thanks for the help trying to ID but im not sure we will be able to make a 100% ID of it without a picture of the tree.


----------



## jmurray (Apr 27, 2014)

Thats a really cool piece. Took balls to even chuck it up I bet. Two thumbs up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 27, 2014)

jmurray said:


> Thats a really cool piece. Took balls to even chuck it up I bet. Two thumbs up



Ipe cojones.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 28, 2014)

Josh - Great job!. It does look like sugar bush. Regardless of what kind of wood it is you did s fantastic job! Thats a keeper for sure.


----------



## Patrude (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow, that is something! You sure have great turning skills


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 28, 2014)

What do your knuckles look like now?!


----------



## RayBell (Apr 28, 2014)

Very nice Josh, lots of character in that piece.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 28, 2014)

Amazing! I wouldnt have the guts or the patience to chuck that thing...


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the comments everyone! I was alittle afraid when it was spinnin. A couple of pieces came off of it but I was really worried about the crack that ran through the center. If that sucker woulda came loose something woulda got broken for sure. I told my wife she wasn't allowed in the garage when I was turning it. Just too dangerous. But I wore my face shield and stood to the side and let her fly. It was a challenge but it was fun!


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 28, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> What do your knuckles look like now?!



Andrew, good to see you are still around ! La Guapa must be keeping u beezy


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 29, 2014)

I know I've been off the radar... in the last two months I've gotten married, turned 30, gotten a new job, traveled to the Caribbean, and traveled to Norway. Life has been nuts, but I finally got some time on the lathe last week!

La Guapa is in Norway for three months and my honeydo list is... well, let's just say it is extensive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 29, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> I know I've been off the radar... in the last two months I've gotten married, turned 30, gotten a new job, traveled to the Caribbean, and traveled to Norway. Life has been nuts, but I finally got some time on the lathe last week!
> 
> La Guapa is in Norway for three months and my honeydo list is... well, let's just say it is extensive!



Quite the jet setter lifestyle you have going on ............don't forget to stop and smell the.......wood every now n then

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

